# Nail Polish Laulage! (OPI, ChG & Entity)



## Risser (Oct 28, 2009)

L-R:
OPI - Megawat?!
OPI - My Private Jet
OPI - You Don't Know Jacques! (Suede)
OPI - Bikini Envy





L-R:
Entity - Pearl Green
ChG - Orange Marmalade
ChG - Millennium
ChG - Caribbean Blue
Entity-Pearl Violet


----------



## Mac2Perfection (Oct 28, 2009)

Where did ya get your china glaze I want some....


----------



## Risser (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac2Perfection* 

 
_Where did ya get your china glaze I want some...._

 
TransDesign.com


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_TransDesign.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How long did it take for the package to reach you? I ordered a bunch on the 13th and I still haven't received mine. I'm seriously afraid something has happened to my shipment!!!


----------



## Risser (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_How long did it take for the package to reach you? I ordered a bunch on the 13th and I still haven't received mine. I'm seriously afraid something has happened to my shipment!!!_

 
It took 7-10 days including weekend via international small flat rate box. You can login and find your tracking number in the "Order Status" on TransDesign. I hope you hear good news soon!


----------



## Sass (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty colors!


----------



## n_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 30, 2009)

Great picks, I love the CG Khrome collection!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice! i have ordered china glaze millenium too and can't wiat for it to arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## manderz86 (Nov 2, 2009)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing.  Millennium - I want!!


----------



## Leliforever (Nov 2, 2009)

Great haul!
Have you tried "Megawat?!" yet?
Is it any good!It looks gorgious to me!


----------

